# 360kg / 792 lbs sumo leg press



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Well chuffed with this yesterday, that 400kg is well in sight now :thumb: ">[URL=http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/GaYsbUm5E9Q&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/GaYsbUm5E9Q&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good work!!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pressing.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Stronger than the boys now, oh yes feel the powerrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

impressive i gota say but i don't think you would push that much weight if you went all the way .. what you think ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but not for as many reps... the fact of the matter is sh's a girl and now owns most lads on th leg press!!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

sizar said:


> impressive i gota say but i don't think you would push that much weight if you went all the way .. what you think ?


It's sumo leg press, if you look my thighs wont go any closer to body unless I chop boobs and belly off


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> impressive i gota say but i don't think you would push that much weight if you went all the way .. what you think ?


well that the disadvantage of having breasts mate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> impressive i gota say but i don't think you would push that much weight if you went all the way .. what you think ?


Another gem :lol:

OT strong lift there dudette!


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yeah but not for as many reps... the fact of the matter is sh's a girl and now owns most lads on th leg press!!!


aint got sh1t on me boy!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Very stong lifting...

Your spotter looked pretty useless though :lol:

Once was standing 3ft away and the other was looking at your t*ts


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

lifting more than the 3 guys i saw in the gym last night sharing a belt and taking turns on a leg press machine!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

iwannagetbig said:


> aint got sh1t on me boy!


 No vid = didn't happen...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i wouldn't want you to kick me outta bed:whistling: :whistling:

good going better than most the guys i know.....and "don't chop your boobs"


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Its more than I could rep out and I don't mind admitting it.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

unlucky i guess then ghs, just another ******* with mass:lol:


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

iwannagetbig said:


> aint got sh1t on me boy!


Shes not 17 and has natural test unlike you who decides to pump ya self full of it.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Red neck? pmsl


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

iwannagetbig said:


> unlucky i guess then ghs, just another ******* with mass:lol:


 Red neck??

Thanks for the mass compliment though


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

uno i want bum ghs , just gimmie it! :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

GHS said:


> Red neck??
> 
> Thanks for the mass compliment though


LMFAO :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty strong that  ignore sizar :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great going Lyn, onwards and upwards 

Have to agree, don't chop off the boobage:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> Pretty strong that  * i**gnore sizar* :lol:


Ignore Who? :lol:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice lifting hoping to catch you up soon!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, Lin.

You got a show soon? Think you should.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Its more than I could rep out and I don't mind admitting it.


well that's easy as your a pussy :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

good lifing to the op


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like an immense gym aswell


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

awesome job linny !  superwoman stuff!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i wouldn't want you to kick me outta bed:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> good going better than most the guys i know.....and "don't chop your boobs"


The man's place is on the floor :laugh:



Dan said:


> Pretty strong that  ignore sizar :lol:


Who :confused1: :whistling: ...I know the 1st 2 were a little shy, always get nervy doing legs, but the rest certainly couldn't go deeper, you can see that because my ar$e is starting to lift



chrisj22 said:


> Looking awesome, Lin.
> 
> You got a show soon? Think you should.


Will be this year, have a few issues to sort out 1st



Goose said:


> Looks like an immense gym aswell


It's a top gym :thumbup1: http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.co.uk/


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

They went down and came back up again!!!!!!!

Nice going Chicken!!!!!!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> They went down and came back up again!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice going Chicken!!!!!!!


Thanks hunni  xx


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

"you can see that because my ar$e is starting to lift" i wasn't looking at your bum:whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i must say your lat spread in your avi puts a few guys i know to shame.....


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Khaos said:


> "you can see that because my ar$e is starting to lift" i wasn't looking at your bum:whistling:


Ah you were listening to my dulcet grunts 



Khaos said:


> i must say your lat spread in your avi puts a few guys i know to shame.....


Well she's gonna get bigger, definitely has to be my strongest feature :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

fantastic pressin linny hats of to ya you strong a$$ leg pressin girlie


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks chook


----------

